# Big shout out for LEM!



## Steve H (Jun 3, 2021)

I just wanted to say that LEM's CS is great. My MaxVac 500 touch screen membrane started to crack where the buttons are. I gave them a call and they are sending the part out free even though the warranty has expired.  The guy on the phone was very polite and is getting it in the mail today. Just a heads up where more and more companies are lacking in this area.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 3, 2021)

totally agree that lots of companies support really sucks anymore, it's good to know the good ones that are helpful  for future purchases!


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 3, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I just wanted to say that LEM's CS is great. My MaxVac 500 touch screen membrane started to crack where the buttons are. I gave them a call and they are sending the part out free even though the warranty has expired.  The guy on the phone was very polite and is getting it in the mail today. Just a heads up where more and more companies are lacking in this area.


 that’s good to hear.  
Z
 zippy12
 is a real big lem fan. Did you by chance mention his name?


----------



## Steve H (Jun 3, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> that’s good to hear.
> Z
> zippy12
> is a real big lem fan. Did you by chance mention his name?


Um, no. I did after all want help. Not the door!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2021)

That's Great Steve!!
Sounds like they might have cleaned up their act.
LEM about Wore Out  

 dirtsailor2003
   with His poor quality LEM Stuffer. (Below)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/is-my-lem-a-lemon.177047/ ..

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Jun 3, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I just wanted to say that LEM's CS is great. My MaxVac 500 touch screen membrane started to crack where the buttons are. I gave them a call and they are sending the part out free even though the warranty has expired.  The guy on the phone was very polite and is getting it in the mail today. Just a heads up where more and more companies are lacking in this area.



LOL.... don't say that around Dirtsailor ROFLMAO!  He was after LEM CS with a vengeance. LOL

Sorry Bear, as usually in life I started talking before looking at all the posts.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 3, 2021)

I did forget about his problems with LEM.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 3, 2021)

great story for sure Steve!!!  these experiences are too far apart.  It is hard to believe in this age of flaming everyone and everything with social media (god I hate social media!!!  Ruined the world...but thats another rant) that more companies dont try harder on the CS.  its doesnt seem to take that much to make customers happy and stand behind what they sell/make.  I too have had a handful of just amazing CS experiences and I will continue to support those companies.  The ones that suck at it, they dont get my green.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 3, 2021)

foamheart said:


> LOL.... don't say that around Dirtsailor ROFLMAO!  He was after LEM CS with a vengeance. LOL
> 
> Sorry Bear, as usually in life I started talking before looking at all the posts.


Still won’t buy from them. Everything I need from them o can buy from companies with better customer service.


----------

